# EOS 3.2 performance exhaust



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone make a bolton exhaust for a 3.2 2008 EOS? Or do I need to have custom setup? I love the sound of my Blueflame TT exhaust, high flow and little sound.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

deltaP said:


> Does anyone make a bolton exhaust for a 3.2 2008 EOS? Or do I need to have custom setup? I love the sound of my Blueflame TT exhaust, high flow and little sound.


did you ever get your exhaust done???


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

smartchick2009 said:


> did you ever get your exhaust done???


No. I will probably end up doing a custom cat-back. I have not found any exhaust systems available. CTS did tell me that they would build me a turbo kit!!


----------

